
Dharmesh at Business of Software: Don't Make Customers Happy - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/54126/Video-of-Dharmesh-Shah-at-Business-of-Software-2010-Conference.aspx
======
dshah
And just so folks know I haven't gone completely crazy:

"Don't make customers happy, make happy customers".

